# Notation software options - without sample playback?



## Nate Johnson (Feb 19, 2022)

My handwriting is atrocious, and I'd like to be able to compose and share notated works easily. I don't need to hear immediate feedback by way of sampled instruments. 

My general google searching has revealed a surprising amount of notation software out in the universe, so I haven't looked at them all. The heavy hitters clearly have a major focus on sample playback, all the way up to the all-encompassing DAW-level music production suites. 

I realize I can run any of these programs without sound. But I'd like to fine the leanest piece of software out there, that still has a depth to its ability to notate clearly and easily. 

I came across Lilypond, and while I respect the intent, the work flow of writing code in a text doc and then dragging it into the program that converts it to notation doesn't seem efficient enough for my tastes. 

I'm on an M1 Macbook Air.


----------



## d.healey (Feb 19, 2022)

Musescore


----------



## Bollen (Feb 21, 2022)

Yes, definitely MuseScore...


----------



## dtoub (Feb 21, 2022)

Honestly, Finale. It can handle pretty much any notation challenge.


----------

